# Pedialyte is a life saver



## amue155

Whenever Ive had a sick animal, whether it be a rodent to a bird I pour a little pedialyte in with their drinking water and I cant even tell you how remarkable their recoveries are. 
Ive had stunted tiel chicks that have bounced back and have allowed them to revive theselves to gain more weight with the extra electralytes. 
I would recommend anyone with a sick bird to just use a little pedialyte and you would be amazed at how much it helps. I just wanted to share this with anyone who could use this information to help a sick bird. Because it has helped me and my birds so much.


----------



## srtiels

Good info 

Yes...hydration is something that can be very helpful with chicks in the nest when parents feed too much solids and not enough fluids. Without the fluids the digestion is slower, and when there is not enough fluids in the body it is harder for a bird to also maintain body heat.

In emergency situations you can also make your own electrolyte solution:

*Home Made Lactated Ringers*
*Electrolyte solution for re-hydration*
 

*Mix the following in a jar:*

*8 oz. of warm water*

*½ Tablespoon of sugar*

*1/8 teaspoon of salt*

*1/8 teaspoon of baking soda*

*Still well, and refrigerate. This solution is good for 2-3 days when mixed.*
​


----------



## lperry82

When you say sick what do you mean


----------



## amue155

It works if a bird is lethargic, dehydrated, losing weight, that kind of sick.
It can safely be used with chicks and feeding parents to help prevent stunting by getting those chicks the extra electrolytes. 
Thats what i mean by sick.  I always have some on hand and ready to use, just in case.


----------



## lperry82

Oh ok thank you


----------



## roxy culver

It can also be used after a baby is first hatched and is dehydrated from trying to hatch. Just a drop should help the baby recover faster.


----------



## tielfan

There are recipes for homemade pedialyte online using simple ingredients that almost everyone has in their kitchen already. There's some excellent information at http://www.birdboard.com/forum/f68/rehydration-electrolytes-862426.html

Pedialyte is not a substitute for veterinary care and in many cases other treatment will be necessary. But Pedialyte can REALLY be helpful and it never hurts to use it.


----------



## srtiels

Tielfan...the problem with that link is the discussion on salt, and few are aware of the body functions that benefit from salt, and with the avoidence of salt in the diet it can contribute to other health issues.

Here is a little info I have saved from old postings and research, which I also learned from my vet:

SALT

I had researched sodium (Salt) in regards to pairs that kill or mutilate or pluck babies, and had found that many times the cause is a salt/sodium deficiency.

This is also true of many birds that die of egg binding. Salt/sodium aids in the muscle contractions. When there is a deficiency there can be a loss of muscle tone to expel the egg. 

Salt/sodium is also beneficial in birds with digestive disorders, such as passing whole seeds. It is necessary for the production of hydrochloric acid in the proventriculus, and also the muscle tone in the gizzard for grinding foods.

Very lightly salted rice water helps to halt additional dehydration when a bird has diarrhea. It helps to maintain the osmotic pressure in the body, thus protecting against excessive fluid losses. 

Diarrhea can cause sodium depletion. Which is then followed by rapid weight loss due to dehydration. From what I've learned it is not the salt itself that is the problem, but the depletion in the body from certain illnesses, such as renal/kidney problems.

　 In the early years (had a lot less birds) when my birds craved salt I gave them bread or toast that has margarine spread on it. The margarine has salt, but it also contains *lecithin* as a binder/thickener. The lecithin also contains minute amounts of choline, inositol, and linoleic acid which aid the birds system. Lecithin also works against obesity by emulsifying fat build-ups.

Sometimes when that bird is craving for a certain food at a certain time...give in. For example a hen instinctively knows she needs that additional salt/sodium for proper muscle contractions to safely pass her egg.


----------



## tielfan

To clarify: the salt is an important part of the pedialyte recipe. We don't normally offer our birds salty drinks but there are situations where it's medically useful. This electrolyte product for birds lists sodium as the first ingredient: http://www.avitec.com/product-p/evi.htm

The discussion in the link raised some questions about salt but did not refute the need for salt in the recipe.


----------



## lidia kirby

amue155 said:


> Whenever Ive had a sick animal, whether it be a rodent to a bird I pour a little pedialyte in with their drinking water and I cant even tell you how remarkable their recoveries are.
> Ive had stunted tiel chicks that have bounced back and have allowed them to revive theselves to gain more weight with the extra electralytes.
> I would recommend anyone with a sick bird to just use a little pedialyte and you would be amazed at how much it helps. I just wanted to share this with anyone who could use this information to help a sick bird. Because it has helped me and my birds so much.



pls tell the exact dosage of pedialyte for java finches? plssssss


----------

